# Burgen bread on offer at Morrisons



## Vicsetter (Jan 8, 2012)

Spotted Burgen bread in Morrisons at ?1 (both the soya and linseed and the poppyseed variety).


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Spotted Burgen bread in Morrisons at ?1 (both the soya and linseed and the poppyseed variety).



Gah! No Morrisons in my area and I need to restock the freezer soon!  They're ?1.39 at Sainsburys.


----------



## Paul (Jan 8, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Spotted Burgen bread in Morrisons at ?1 (both the soya and linseed and the poppyseed variety).



got mine yesterday ?1 a loaf only got 3 though that was all they had they never seem to have that many.


----------



## Nicola1873 (Jan 14, 2012)

Is Burgen bread better for you than wholemeal or the 50/50 variety?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

Nicola1873 said:


> Is Burgen bread better for you than wholemeal or the 50/50 variety?



Most people find that this is so, me included, plus it tastes really nice!  Make sure you get the soya and linseed version though as I think the poppyseed isn't anywhere near as good.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 14, 2012)

It's lower carb than most other bread, which is why we like it - apart from the fact it tastes really nice anyway, of course!


----------

